# How long did you spend in hospital after labour?



## Scamp

I was originally having a home birth but now we're going for a hospital birth. I'm very nervous anyway but the thought of being in hospital without my hubby is making me very anxious. 

After the birth, how long did you spend in hospital? x


----------



## YoungMummy18

I had my first by EMCS on the friday morning and was home by 7pm the sunday evening!

I had my second by VBAC at 7.35am and was home by 4pm the same day!!!



x


----------



## stardust599

I had my LO at 5am. Could have gone home if I wanted but breastfeeding wasn't going well so I choose to stay until late the next afternoon then went home xx


----------



## teal

I was in for three days, discharged then readmitted the next day for another three days xx


----------



## Emma&Freya

I stayed in over night as I was breastfeeding xx


----------



## Sovereign

I gave birth at 10pm and went home about 5pm the next evening x


----------



## tmr1234

I had my Lo at 9:30 am ish and was home 4 hrs later but had to go back the next day for baby checks. With my 1st i was in 6 hrs after birth.


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

Well since I had her at 6:45 a.m. i was in there over 24 more hours... I left roughly 3 or 4 p.m. the next day.


----------



## Jaysmummy

1st baby was born at 9:05pm on the Saturday night had to stay in til the Monday as my BP dropped in the night and I collapsed :wacko:

2nd baby was born at 11:29 am on the Friday morning and was home to watch Eastenders at 8pm :haha: Would have been home earlier but had to wait for the paedeatrician to come round to do the checks

xx


----------



## goddess25

First birth I arrived in hospital at 1am and my baby was born just before 7am. I tore quite badly so I stayed in that entire day and the doctors wanted to keep me another night but I managed to persuade them into letting me home in the afternoon the following day.

Second birth I arrived in the hospital at 6am and little one was born just after 7am. I left the hospital at 10 am so just under 3 hours.

I will be having a home birth next time.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

1st baby, they insisted that I stay over night 'as I was only 16', at the time I didn't realise that it was MY choice, not theirs, so I was there til the next morning.

2nd and 3rd baby, I was out of there before I even had time to shower. Literally had skin to skin while they had their first feed, got dressed, then left.

4th and 5th were home births


----------



## Scamp

Thank you everyone. It seems like the stays are longer with first babies but overnight isn't too bad at all.
Lets hope Imogen decides to make an appearance in very early hours so I could be home by tea time :lol: x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Scamp said:


> Thank you everyone. It seems like the stays are longer with first babies but overnight isn't too bad at all.
> Lets hope Imogen decides to make an appearance in very early hours so I could be home by tea time :lol: x

As long as you and baby are fine and don't need medical attention, there is absolutely no reason not to leave whenever you feel comfortable, whether the hospital want you to stay or not x


----------



## Scamp

Ju_bubbs said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone. It seems like the stays are longer with first babies but overnight isn't too bad at all.
> Lets hope Imogen decides to make an appearance in very early hours so I could be home by tea time :lol: x
> 
> As long as you and baby are fine and don't need medical attention, there is absolutely no reason not to leave whenever you feel comfortable, whether the hospital want you to stay or not xClick to expand...

So as long as I feel well enough and both baby and I are okay medically I can just leave? I assumed they'd be able to keep me in. 
Obviously if there are any issues I'd never ever put either of us at risk but I do already know I'd like to be out asap x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Scamp said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone. It seems like the stays are longer with first babies but overnight isn't too bad at all.
> Lets hope Imogen decides to make an appearance in very early hours so I could be home by tea time :lol: x
> 
> As long as you and baby are fine and don't need medical attention, there is absolutely no reason not to leave whenever you feel comfortable, whether the hospital want you to stay or not xClick to expand...
> 
> So as long as I feel well enough and both baby and I are okay medically I can just leave? I assumed they'd be able to keep me in.
> Obviously if there are any issues I'd never ever put either of us at risk but I do already know I'd like to be out asap xClick to expand...

Yes, of course you can! Sometimes they tell you that you HAVE to stay in for the silliest of reasons, that really don't require a hospital stay! If you leave before they 'want' you to, you just need to sign a form to say that you left before advised, to cover the hospitals back if anything happened to you.


----------



## Sommerfugl

My daughter was born at 2.30pm and I left the following day at noon.

I was planning on leaving soon after the birth, but when it came to it I was completed knackered and so welcomed the rest and help. My room had a bed that a partner/relative could stay in which made the idea of staying over night much more appealing.


----------



## Charlotte-j

With my 1st - 5days, due to some problems.
With my second - was home later that day
xx


----------



## snowfia

She was born at 10:59am and I would have been home a few hours later but I had to have a blood test so I had to wait for that and was home about 10pm ish


----------



## emyandpotato

3 days in hospital because LO wouldn't eat. It was honestly the worst experience of my life and ruined my first days with LO.


----------



## Torz

I had planned a home birth the first time round but when i went into labour & phoned the MW to come, she did the routine checks & my blood pressure was high so i decided it best if i go to hospital to deliver. I was gutted not to get my HB but i just wanted for me & baby to be safe.

I ended up staying in for 3 days as my BP stayed high after birth but i can honestly say it was the best desision i made. Even tho there were other babies crying on the wards i did manage to rest & i liked having the MW's there day & night for support, not having to cook & having all meals brought to me & visitors been seriously restricted to a couple of people a couple of hours a day. It was a great bonding time for me & the little man even tho i hated been away for my OH.

I'm planning a home bith with this baby but if i do have to go to hospital & stay that will be fine with me too.


----------



## stardust599

I don't understand the rush to go home sometimes. Maybe I'm an oddball!

I'm asking to stay for a day or two this time!

What's not to like? On call midwifes for help with breastfeeding and emotional support as well as practical help like bathing and dressing babies... 3 hot meals a day delivered to your bed... visitors restricted to twice a day so you can rest and recuperate... medical advice on hand for any worries with brand new baby?

The bonuses for me are the breastfeeding support, meals cooked and brought to my bed and visitors for only a couple of hours a day except OH and LO who can spend all day with me. Bliss!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Went in 1am; born 6:47am, out 4pm.

Went in 2am, born 7:37am, out 5pm


----------



## Ju_bubbs

stardust599 said:


> I don't understand the rush to go home sometimes. Maybe I'm an oddball!
> 
> I'm asking to stay for a day or two this time!
> 
> What's not to like? On call midwifes for help with breastfeeding and emotional support as well as practical help like bathing and dressing babies... 3 hot meals a day delivered to your bed... visitors restricted to twice a day so you can rest and recuperate... medical advice on hand for any worries with brand new baby?
> 
> The bonuses for me are the breastfeeding support, meals cooked and brought to my bed and visitors for only a couple of hours a day except OH and LO who can spend all day with me. Bliss!

For me, it was nothing like that! I was in a room with 3 other mothers/newborns.. none of us or the babies got any rest due to 4 newborns just waking each other constantly!

The 'meals' were smaller than I'd feed my 1 year old, cold and tasteless.. Id rather have a tesco value microwave meal than a hospital meal :haha:. And to top it all off, visiting hours were 3 hours in the afternoon, and that included OH!!! My stay in hospital caused me quite bad PND, and when I fell pregnant on my 2nd, I cried and cried and cried, at the thought of being 'made' to stay in hopsital again! I was lonely, depressed and hungry.. and no one there cared!


----------



## Scamp

In theory being in hospital with all the help would be nice but I suffer really bad anxiety when I'm away from home for too long and it's made worse by hubby not being there. Last time I was in hospital with the mc, they told me I had to stay in (I honestly didn't know I had a choice) and it was awful. The care was fantastic but I hated being away from home. I had a panic attack at 12.30am and hubby had to come into hospital to calm me down. They ended up letting me sleep in the visitors waiting room with hubby and let me leave around 1pm the next day. x


----------



## Danielleee

Gave birth at 05:51am, was home by 5pm the same day. Had my own room too so OH could have stayed anyway x


----------



## Elizax

I arrived at hospital 1:30pm, had my son at 7:17pm and left at 1pm the next day.
I was advised to stay overnight so LO could have all his checks in the morning and so they could keep an eye on us both :flow:


----------



## stardust599

Ju_bubbs said:


> stardust599 said:
> 
> 
> I don't understand the rush to go home sometimes. Maybe I'm an oddball!
> 
> I'm asking to stay for a day or two this time!
> 
> What's not to like? On call midwifes for help with breastfeeding and emotional support as well as practical help like bathing and dressing babies... 3 hot meals a day delivered to your bed... visitors restricted to twice a day so you can rest and recuperate... medical advice on hand for any worries with brand new baby?
> 
> The bonuses for me are the breastfeeding support, meals cooked and brought to my bed and visitors for only a couple of hours a day except OH and LO who can spend all day with me. Bliss!
> 
> For me, it was nothing like that! I was in a room with 3 other mothers/newborns.. none of us or the babies got any rest due to 4 newborns just waking each other constantly!
> 
> The 'meals' were smaller than I'd feed my 1 year old, cold and tasteless.. Id rather have a tesco value microwave meal than a hospital meal :haha:. And to top it all off, visiting hours were 3 hours in the afternoon, and that included OH!!! My stay in hospital caused me quite bad PND, and when I fell pregnant on my 2nd, I cried and cried and cried, at the thought of being 'made' to stay in hopsital again! I was lonely, depressed and hungry.. and no one there cared!Click to expand...


Really? That's awful!

Mine was lovely. Each person has their own room. And the birth suite and postnatal ward are on seperate wings so there's no noise from medical staff all night. I had fresh bed sheets every day, the meals were simple but delicious and served hot, coffee/tea, orange juice or ice cold water brought on request. You can put your own radio on, I had my hair straighteners too. Visitors are 2-4 and 7-8 but with OH allowed in from 7/8am to 10pm ish.

You could hear babies crying during the night but I shut my door and was so exhausted I slept until my LO woke me. I know even the midwifes popped in every couple of hours to check us and I didn't wake. Probably the morphine in labour though. 

I had real trouble breastfeeding and just buzzed for each feed and they would come and try to latch LO on for me or if she was crying they'd hold her while I expressed some into a cup. I was exhausted after labour, OH went home for a sleep and the midwife stayed with me to dress LO, help me shower etc. and then moved us onto the ward where the cleaner came in to admire LO and chatted to me. I also struggled emotionally and kept buzzing the midwifes and crying with baby blues and they would come and tuck me in and make some jokes :rofl:

At home I will have a toddler, OH, a constant stream of visitors etc. so I'm staying in until they throw me out this time!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

stardust599 said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stardust599 said:
> 
> 
> I don't understand the rush to go home sometimes. Maybe I'm an oddball!
> 
> I'm asking to stay for a day or two this time!
> 
> What's not to like? On call midwifes for help with breastfeeding and emotional support as well as practical help like bathing and dressing babies... 3 hot meals a day delivered to your bed... visitors restricted to twice a day so you can rest and recuperate... medical advice on hand for any worries with brand new baby?
> 
> The bonuses for me are the breastfeeding support, meals cooked and brought to my bed and visitors for only a couple of hours a day except OH and LO who can spend all day with me. Bliss!
> 
> For me, it was nothing like that! I was in a room with 3 other mothers/newborns.. none of us or the babies got any rest due to 4 newborns just waking each other constantly!
> 
> The 'meals' were smaller than I'd feed my 1 year old, cold and tasteless.. Id rather have a tesco value microwave meal than a hospital meal :haha:. And to top it all off, visiting hours were 3 hours in the afternoon, and that included OH!!! My stay in hospital caused me quite bad PND, and when I fell pregnant on my 2nd, I cried and cried and cried, at the thought of being 'made' to stay in hopsital again! I was lonely, depressed and hungry.. and no one there cared!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? That's awful!
> 
> Mine was lovely. Each person has their own room. And the birth suite and postnatal ward are on seperate wings so there's no noise from medical staff all night. I had fresh bed sheets every day, the meals were simple but delicious and served hot, coffee/tea, orange juice or ice cold water brought on request. You can put your own radio on, I had my hair straighteners too. Visitors are 2-4 and 7-8 but with OH allowed in from 7/8am to 10pm ish.
> 
> You could hear babies crying during the night but I shut my door and was so exhausted I slept until my LO woke me. I know even the midwifes popped in every couple of hours to check us and I didn't wake. Probably the morphine in labour though.
> 
> I had real trouble breastfeeding and just buzzed for each feed and they would come and try to latch LO on for me or if she was crying they'd hold her while I expressed some into a cup. I was exhausted after labour, OH went home for a sleep and the midwife stayed with me to dress LO, help me shower etc. and then moved us onto the ward where the cleaner came in to admire LO and chatted to me. I also struggled emotionally and kept buzzing the midwifes and crying with baby blues and they would come and tuck me in and make some jokes :rofl:
> 
> At home I will have a toddler, OH, a constant stream of visitors etc. so I'm staying in until they throw me out this time!Click to expand...

Sounds much nicer than my stay! Though mine was nearly 13 years ago, so could be very different these days. Deffo make the most of it if it suits you!!


----------



## amjon

I was there about 6 hours. My LO was stillborn though, so didn't have anything related to her.


----------



## emyandpotato

stardust599 said:


> I don't understand the rush to go home sometimes. Maybe I'm an oddball!
> 
> I'm asking to stay for a day or two this time!
> 
> What's not to like? On call midwifes for help with breastfeeding and emotional support as well as practical help like bathing and dressing babies... 3 hot meals a day delivered to your bed... visitors restricted to twice a day so you can rest and recuperate... medical advice on hand for any worries with brand new baby?
> 
> The bonuses for me are the breastfeeding support, meals cooked and brought to my bed and visitors for only a couple of hours a day except OH and LO who can spend all day with me. Bliss!

Being separated from my OH when I most needed him, having no support apart from midwives coming in every hour to force a hysterical baby to feed, being in agony myself because they were making me express into a syringe which really hurts, being called emotionally unstable because I was exhausted and hormonal, being on a boiling hot and noisy ward and literally not sleeping for three whole days and not being able to just watch TV or read or talk to anybody.... Sorry not getting at you but that was my experience. I just felt so bullied and lonely and frightened, it ruined everything. They were keeping me in cos LO wouldn't BF but they didn't actually help me BF, just contradicted each other on how to do it properly and ended up sending me home telling me to express.


----------



## amjon

stardust599 said:


> I don't understand the rush to go home sometimes. Maybe I'm an oddball!
> 
> I'm asking to stay for a day or two this time!
> 
> What's not to like? On call midwifes for help with breastfeeding and emotional support as well as practical help like bathing and dressing babies... 3 hot meals a day delivered to your bed... visitors restricted to twice a day so you can rest and recuperate... medical advice on hand for any worries with brand new baby?
> 
> The bonuses for me are the breastfeeding support, meals cooked and brought to my bed and visitors for only a couple of hours a day except OH and LO who can spend all day with me. Bliss!

You don't have to pay $5,000+ a day either. If I didn't have a bill to deal with I'd be fine with spending a couple of days in. They had room service and I could pick any meal I wanted. They did keep waking me up all night to do check though.


----------



## sequeena

I gave birth at 07:42am and should have been out by 2pm but it was a Sunday and there was only one paediatrician for 3 wards. I didn't get discharged until 2am the next day. By that point we decided to stay in hospital until the morning :lol:


----------



## Beaney192

Gave birth at 3.40 in the morning was discharged at 1pm but ended up in another hospital 2 days later as LO was jaundice and dehydrated so had to be tube fed for 24 hours. Prob would have been better if they hadnt rushed me out in the first place!


----------



## Mummy2B21

I waws in for 16hrs after birth, had my son at 3.49am and went home at 8/9pm. It was very busy though and i couldve gone home earlier but had to wait for the peadatrician to come round and wait to see if i needed the anti d injection x


----------



## ttctj

Wow, things must be different here in Australia. My husband and I both spent five nights in the hospital. I didn't have any complications. DS had some slight jaundice, so that kept us an extra night, but otherwise it would have been four nights. I had a private room with ensuite and midwives on call. Three hot meals plus snacks and bottled water delivered to my room every couple of hours - for both of us. The hospital was great, and even though I know what I'm doing next time I'll definitely stay for a few days at least. Just to rest and recover. My husband probalby wouldn't stay second time around just because he would have to be home to look after DS. But otherwise he would. A lot of hospitals here even have queen size beds to accomodate the husbands....


----------



## HellBunny

32 hours, i had to stay in 24 hours due to having GD incase J's blood sugars were low but they were okay really, i asked them about 10 times if we could go as i was desperate for normality, this time i will pester them again if we are both ok, urgh hospitals!


----------



## lovelylisa84

1st:48 hours because we both had fevers
2nd: 20 hours
3rd (surrogacy) : 36 hours


----------



## Ran

I could have left as soon as I felt ready, but the time from waters breaking to birth had been just over 18 hours, and they wanted to keep us in for 48 hours to ensure we didn't have an infection. I was glad to be looked after :) Hope to be home sooner this time.


----------



## amerikiwi

First: 24 hours. Wanted to make sure DD had a good latch before leaving--couldn't wait to get out.

Second: Unplanned home birth. Spent 4 hours in hospital getting cord clamped, weigh-in, etc. Wouldn't have had to go in except midwife group was not licensed for home births.


----------



## sma1588

Had hef at 530 am sat and went home around 1 sunday( only cuz I wanted to eat before I left)


----------



## Meldy84

i got taken in at 12pm on the tuesday to get started off then i was in till the saturday. very bad time i had thats why was in sio long x


----------



## NuKe

21 hours. I had her at 5pm, by the time I got stitched up, spent some time together as a family, it was 9pm and I just decided to stay. I discharged myself at 1pm the next day, the night away from my hubby was HORRIBLE. I hated every minute, felt so unnatural- he'd just become a parent too, he should have been with us. Hence going for a homebirth this time!


----------



## Scamp

NuKe said:


> 21 hours. I had her at 5pm, by the time I got stitched up, spent some time together as a family, it was 9pm and I just decided to stay. I discharged myself at 1pm the next day, *the night away from my hubby was HORRIBLE. I hated every minute, felt so unnatural- he'd just become a parent too, he should have been with us.* Hence going for a homebirth this time!

It won't feel right at all for me either. Hubby should be able to be with his daughter and me. 
I really wish I could go for a home birth but with it being my first labour, I don't know how I'm going to cope and react and I'd just be happier knowing I was at the hospital or mw centre.
Love your pic btw, so cute x


----------



## Quackquack99

I had a emcs and was in for 3 nights. I hated it with a passion.


----------



## Cat_pj

3 hours. It was a straightforward birth and BF was going well so they chucked me out at 1am!!! It was a freezing January night! 

But I'm glad, I would've hated being on my own with the baby overnight.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Had LO at 6.20am on the Friday, left hospital at 7pm on the Saturday. It took aaaaages to get discharged as they were super busy and we had to be seen by a doctor before we could leave. I loved being in hospital for that time though, it was great to have people I could buzz to ask all my silly first time mummy questions and have all my meals made and brought to me :haha:


----------



## imagine13

I also had to change my homebirth plans due to sprout being drastically overdue. Had her at 3.45pm and checked out of hospital ay 9.30pm. They "advised" me not to but all I had in that time was tea and toast and frankly I was at least going to be able to eat and drink at home. We were all well so why stay :shrug:

So even though I didn't get my homebirth we all cuddled up at home together the same day.


----------



## Trying4num2

For those of you who are worried about spending time overnight alone in hospital its not that bad for most. I did hate saying goodbye to DH but knew he needed his sleep (as did I but I was too buzzy and couldn't stop looking at DD) and at least at home he could try and have a few hours.

The time with me and DD just us two was wonderful. I just cradled her and watched her all night. I couldn't believe what I'd done. I'd grown this person and given birth to her. One of the best times of my life that night.

Your OH's will be back before you know it. This time I will have our 1st DD at home so it may be a different experience if I have to stay in &#58388; think I will want to go home this time. That's what we're hoping for anyway x


----------



## RachA

I had my 1st by EMCS on Friday am and went home on monday lunchtime.

My second was a VBAC on Sunday evening and i went home on the thursday lunchtime. I'd of stayed longer but thought i'd best go home lol


----------



## charlotte-xo

I had Alfie on the Monday evening at 5:45 but he had to stay in NICU so we stayed a week but if everything would've been ok we could've left 24 hours after delivery. Xx


----------



## we can't wait

I had LO on a Tuesday morning and went home on Thursday. :flower:


----------



## krismarie621

I was in the hospital from Friday at 1:30pm to the following Wednesday at around 4pm.

Since Austin was a preemie, he was in the NICU for that time. I could have gone home the next day, but I had amazing nurses that kept "forgetting" to discharge me. Then on the Tuesday, a new nurse finally showed up and figured out I'd been there for too long and was about to discharge me - until Austin's pediatrician intervened and said it looked like Austin would be going home the next day and asked if they could put me up in a "family" room for one more night, so I got to do that.


----------



## Kage76

My hospital 2 nights 3 days for a natural birth - 3 nights 4 days for a c-section. 

I had PROM (with a natural birth) so i was in for 6 days total- they wanted to keep me in for another night but i would have hurt someone if they made me


----------



## ninakomel

monday night, and went home friday night


----------



## pinklizzy

Erin was born at 2.21am on the Tuesday and we went home at lunchtime on Wednesday xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

24hoirs exactly after giving birth.x


----------

